# Partial Shade Plants for Honeybees



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Raspberries, but they won't do as well as in sunnier areas.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Seen bees on some of our hosta's


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Check on the different varieties of Clethras. I believe they tolerate even full shade but do prefer partial sun/shade. I also believe there are different Abelias for partial shade.

Later, John


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, I've got raspberries and hostas already. I'll check out Clethras and Abelias.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Astilbe will bloom profusely in shade. It is the king of the gloomy darkness. A little sun wll even improve the bloom.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Do the bees pay much attention to Astilbe?

Adam


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Adam,
What is your minimum low temperature in the winter?


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

With all those blossoms in at least three colors, I would think so.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

bleeding heart, and summer sweets


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Dutch white clover. It grows quite well under the oak trees in my yard. Once it establishes you'll have it forever.


----------

